# Apexi Power FC D-Jetro



## Jesse_GTR (Nov 4, 2014)

hey,

i am looking for a pfc d-jetro with map sensor and harness for my r33 gtr.

thanks


----------



## zimmersquirt (Aug 30, 2014)

I have a PFC D-Jetro ECU spare , I have the boost control kit and one MAP sensor but have used the handcotroller for my other ECU 

Any use to you ?


----------



## Jesse_GTR (Nov 4, 2014)

zimmersquirt said:


> I have a PFC D-Jetro ECU spare , I have the boost control kit and one MAP sensor but have used the handcotroller for my other ECU
> 
> Any use to you ?


you have pm


----------



## Jesse_GTR (Nov 4, 2014)

-Closed


----------

